# Jewelry



## gummy-bear (Oct 27, 2007)

For my 2 year anniversary, I'm getting a ring from my sweetie. He got me a ring at christmas but due to cooking so much, and chopping, and being clumsy, it has gotten pretty beat up. 

The ring I'm getting is a diamond and white gold ring. But I dont want to mess it up. 

How do you guys keep jewelry decent?


----------



## jbd (Mar 17, 2008)

Don't wear it  It stays really nice that way


----------



## gummy-bear (Oct 27, 2007)

I know, I know... but I love it and love wearing rings. Its such a pain though in the kitchen.


----------



## jbd (Mar 17, 2008)

I knew you would say something like that . 

Back in the days when I worked in surgery many of my women co-workers would remove the rings from their fingers and place them on a necklace when they arrived to work and changed into scrubs. Then at the end of the day they would put the rings back on.


----------



## gummy-bear (Oct 27, 2007)

Good idea!


----------



## ras1187 (Oct 3, 2006)

I don't really encourage wearing jewlrey in the kitchen, for sanitation purposes in addition to keeping the ring clean.

I have horror stories my chef told me about some guy that would knead bread dough with a nasty cheap ring which would always leave specks of fake-gold paint in the dough.


----------



## allie (Jul 21, 2006)

I leave it in my jewelry box until I'm going someplace and want to wear it. Sometimes I forget to remove them and will put them in a little decorative container in the kitchen. It's never used for anything else so the perfect place so I don't forget where they are.


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

Rings, except a wedding band are a big no-no. EHO would have a hissy fit. If you lost a stone and someone bit on it??? bad as biting on glass.
Not to mention all the bacteria harbouring in the grooves. ( do you wash your ring every time you wash your hands?...)

When i put my apron on, my engagement ring goes on the string before i tie it.
It's business... Nothing personal.


----------



## auzzi (Dec 13, 2004)

Depends where you are: my employer has the rule - 
* no rings except for plain wedding band,
* no watches
* no bracelets
* no necklaces
* no badges, brooches or pins
* earrings - plain round rings: no studs, no dangles
* face piercings to be covered by medical tape

A bit of crunch may not be appreciated by the customer - and I think it may be a case of "finder's keepers" is it came off in the food ..


----------



## bazza (Apr 2, 2007)

Finger rings can be very high risk in regard to cross contamination and in a professional environment it absolutely must come off, but at home it is entirely up to you, its your food and your ring. If you want to look after it and keep it nice it would be a shame to ruin it it the kitchen.


----------



## gummy-bear (Oct 27, 2007)

Although I do not work in a professional kitchen, being too young and all that jazz, I understand the risks. I'll be sure to put i somewhere safe when I cook. Thank you for your input, much appreciated.


----------

